# Judogi color



## Tex089r (Apr 7, 2022)

I just started Judo,  at the moment I'm using my BJJ GI. So I was wondering if I should  get the  Natural unbleached gi or the white, what's the difference between the two. I do plan on getting a blue judogi for competitions.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 7, 2022)

Best thing to do is ask your instructor. There may be rules or conventions about what you're expected to wear.


----------



## Gyakuto (Apr 8, 2022)

My Jodoka friends say the non-bleached dogi are a bit cheaper, have a particular ‘fragrance’ and don’t noticeably discolour like dazzlingly white, crisp dogi might. But otherwise, they’re much the same. Also, always cold wash them and if you have to, use a non-chlorine, gentler bleach!

I like seeing the dazzling white dogi!


----------



## lklawson (Apr 8, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Best thing to do is ask your instructor. There may be rules or conventions about what you're expected to wear.


This.  Many clubs don't care much.  Blue, white, pink, even black.  Heck, I don't care if you show up in tie-dye.  But blue is used in competitions so some schools may not allow it and anything other than white and blue is kinda "non-traditional" and may be disallowed.

I very much doubt that a "natural, unbleached" gi would raise any eyebrows.



Gyakuto said:


> My Jodoka friends say the non-bleached dogi are a bit cheaper, have a particular ‘fragrance’ and don’t noticeably discolour like dazzlingly white, crisp dogi might. But otherwise, they’re much the same. Also, always cold wash them and if you have to, use a non-chlorine, gentler bleach!


And hang dry, do not machine dry unless you like shrinking your gi.

Except for the gi pants which come from Korea.  For some reason they think that Americans have 10 extra inches of leg length.  I always have to hem those.  I tried deliberately shrinking the pants.  Hot wash, tumble dry on high... no effect.  The jackets, on the other hand...

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

